# We are we not sending out Africans?



## Pergamum (Feb 8, 2013)

“Why Are We Not Sending Out Africans?” « The Fruechtings in Ethiopia

A Letter from Kabwata: Why are we not sending out African missionaries?



> One experience that often refreshes my heart when I visit the USA is when I meet Christians telling me that they are sensing a call to go as missionaries to Africa or Asia and are actively praying and preparing to that end. I often ask myself the question, “Why don’t I hear this back home? Why are our own people not thinking about taking the gospel to far away lands that desperately need to hear the good news of Jesus Christ? Doesn’t God want to use Africans in missions too?”
> 
> The individuals who speak like this are often young couples raising very young families. They speak about going to places where they will be far away from their families and friends, where they will forego many of the comforts of Western life, and where they will be exposed to disease and danger. Yet they speak with great excitement and anticipation. It is something they want to do for Christ and for the gospel. They sense that this is what will bring fulfilment to their lives.
> 
> ...



Interesting article by Conrad Mbewe.


----------



## JoannaV (Feb 8, 2013)

I came across African missionaries in the UK from time to time.


----------



## yeutter (Feb 8, 2013)

Because the Episcopal Church in the US and the Anglican Church of Canada have become apostate, [with the Church of England not far behind]; I predict you will soon see the Anglican Churches in Africa sending missionaries to Great Britain, and North America.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 8, 2013)

I've often asked the same question (mostly to myself) about the Navajo churches in which I grew up. Navajo churches have existed for more than 100 years now. They are one of the most Christianized Native American peoples. Yet they hardly send out any missionaries... which seems a shame especially when you consider how well such missionaries might be welcomed among other Native American peoples.

I think the same ways of thinking mentioned in that article apply to the Navajo. They've become accustomed to receiving and have come to think they can't afford to go.

But added to what the article mentioned, I think those relatively few Navajos who are well enough trained to be missionaries feel a responsibility to minister to their own people because well-trained native ministers are in short supply. Hence, they don't go anywhere else. I wonder if that's part of the situation in Africa too. If a man from a particular tribe is trained to preach the gospel, isn't it likely that he'll feel the need is great for him to minister among his own people? And isn't there a sense in which that's exactly where we want him?


----------



## yeutter (Feb 9, 2013)

Jack K said:


> I've often asked the same question (mostly to myself) about the Navajo churches in which I grew up. Navajo churches have existed for more than 100 years now. They are one of the most Christianized Native American peoples. Yet they hardly send out any missionaries... which seems a shame especially when you consider how well such missionaries might be welcomed among other Native American peoples.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack K (Feb 9, 2013)

yeutter said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> > I've often asked the same question (mostly to myself) about the Navajo churches in which I grew up. Navajo churches have existed for more than 100 years now. They are one of the most Christianized Native American peoples. Yet they hardly send out any missionaries... which seems a shame especially when you consider how well such missionaries might be welcomed among other Native American peoples.
> ...


----------



## yeutter (Feb 9, 2013)

On the other side of the coin; Judson brought the Gospel to Burma but some of his earliest converts were Karen not Burmese. The Karen on their own, quite apart from any western missionary efforts took the Gospel to the Shan and the Kachin.


----------

